# Los niños sospechan que su madre está embarazada



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Apreciaría mucho su ayuda con lo siguiente:

he encontrado este verbo AHNEN que según un diccionario significa “sospechar, imaginar”.
Se trata de una mujer que tiene 2 niños y está separada de su esposo. Ahora ella tiene otro compromiso y está embarazada.

Los niños sospechan que su madre está embaraza. Seguramente ya notaron que su barriga ha crecido en tan poco tiempo.
Die Kinder AHNEN , dass ihre Mutter schwanger ist und haben ach den großen Bauch gemerckt, der in kurzer Zeit gewachsen ist.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Alemanita

Oceanboy said:


> Los niños sospechan que su madre está embaraza. Seguramente ya notaron que su barriga ha crecido en tan poco tiempo.
> Die Kinder AHNEN, dass ihre Mutter schwanger ist und haben *auch* den großen Bauch *bemerkt*, der in kurzer Zeit gewachsen ist.



No veo porqué no usar 'ahnen' aquí. Barruntan, sospechan, columbran ...

Yo taduciría así al alemán el original en castellano:
Die Kinder ahnen/vermuten, dass ihre Mutter schwanger ist. Sicherlich haben sie schon bemerkt, dass ihr Bauch in so kurzer Zeit gewachsen ist.

La versión que tú das en alemán sería así en castellano:
Los niños presienten que su madre está embarazada y también han notado la barriga grande que ha crecido en poco tiempo.


----------



## Oceanboy

Vielen Dank Alemanita.

 En el WRdiccionario dice ( Voraus ) ahnen. Sabes porqué? Además lo traduce como „presentir“. Para mi presentir no es exactamente lo mismo que sospechar.
 Presentir lo traduciría como „ das Gefühl haben“.
 Ejemplo: presiento que el invierno va a llegar de golpe este año o algo así.

 Cuando escuchas la palabra AHNEN lo asocias con presentir algo o sospechar que algo pasa en base a un evento o Ä?


----------



## anahiseri

*ahnen* y *vorausahnen* significan cosas distintas, la segunda es "presentir", la primera "imaginarse" "tener la sospecha", como ya se ha dicho.
Por cierto, Oceanboy, no me ha quedado claro cuál es tu pregunta.


----------



## Oceanboy

La versión que tú das en alemán sería así en castellano:
Los niños presienten que su madre está embarazada y también han notado la barriga....
Tuve una duda simplemente porque tu escribiste “presienten” arriba.
Pero ya me ha quedado todo muy claro. 

Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Alemanita.


----------



## Oceanboy

Y muchas gracias Anahiseri también por tu explicación muy oportuna !


----------

